# cat faced spider



## sauron1209 (Oct 13, 2009)

i have recently caught a cat-faced spider. it has been in captivity for two or three weeks, and recently has been quite inactive. but sometime last night, it laid an egg sack and is now much more energetic. i plan to keep these offspring and sell them off. i would like sugusstions for housing, feeding, etc. please give any advice you can.


----------



## ZergFront (Oct 18, 2009)

Sounds like sond sort of jumping spider. Can you post a pic or describe the spider/egg sac more?


----------



## Widowman10 (Oct 19, 2009)

ZergFront said:


> Sounds like sond sort of jumping spider. Can you post a pic or describe the spider/egg sac more?


um, no. a "cat-faced" spider is an orb weaver, from the genus araneus.


----------



## ZergFront (Nov 4, 2009)

Widowman10 said:


> um, no. a "cat-faced" spider is an orb weaver, from the genus araneus.


 Oh okay. I thought OP was just going by how the face looked to them. I've never heard of orbs being called that. Now I gotta get a better look at one's face.


----------



## Widowman10 (Nov 5, 2009)

haha, no, the spider's face doesn't look like a cat's face, the pattern on the abdomen resembles a cat's face and head!


----------



## Teal (Nov 5, 2009)

*I think pictures would be good lol*


----------



## Widowman10 (Nov 5, 2009)

Teal said:


> *I think pictures would be good lol*


fine  




(most you have to look at upside down)
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3405/3520108277_ac2bc74f03.jpg
http://www.bentler.us/eastern-washington/animals/arachnids/cat-faced-spider4.jpg
http://www.colostate.edu/Dept/CoopExt/4dmg/images/catFace6.jpg
http://www.spiderzrule.com/spider708/DSC_0226.JPG
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_nOgkvM_pBZo/SrgV5uiDOdI/AAAAAAAAAKk/2-nZ3malsrI/s320/catFace6.jpg


----------



## sauron1209 (Nov 5, 2009)

this is what mine looks like( not he same 1 tho)
http://bugguide.net/images/raw/OZ8R...ZSRPLQZCLRZ2LYL1L4RHH4RDLERLHQZPLLZ3ZYL3Z.jpg


----------

